# Brompton BWC 2016



## bikegang (29 Jan 2016)

July 30, London.
Brompton BWC Final 2016


----------



## bikegang (30 Jan 2016)

User said:


> My name is in the hat.


Me too, but it seems ballot this year will be based on ability distribution?
" 575 entrants will be selected across a range of abilities in order to maximise the number of riders we can accommodate safely on the course. "


----------



## chris folder (1 Feb 2016)

Hiwhat would you wear? theres bit of a Dress code seen some great outfits on old races


----------



## bikegang (2 Feb 2016)

chris folder said:


> Hiwhat would you wear? theres bit of a Dress code seen some great outfits on old races


Demonstrated by 2015 Champions of Taiwan


----------



## cisamcgu (2 Feb 2016)

I was in it last year but will give it a miss this time. Getting to London and staying there was a bit of a flaff, but riding around the city in the morning when the roads were closed was brilliant


----------



## EltonFrog (2 Feb 2016)

My name is in the hat too, and I ain't got a Brompton.


----------



## srw (2 Feb 2016)

I'm in too. It will be interesting if I get a place in both BWC and 100...


----------



## srw (19 Feb 2016)

srw said:


> I'm in too. It will be interesting if I get a place in both BWC and 100...


I didn't get a 100 place. Apparently we're supposed to be told about the BWC today.


----------



## Spartak (19 Feb 2016)

I didn't get a place :-(


----------



## EltonFrog (19 Feb 2016)

I got a place, I haven't got a Brompton.


----------



## srw (19 Feb 2016)

I'm still waiting for an email. Which might mean I registered from work.


----------



## bikegang (19 Feb 2016)

Not in ... anyone need pit crew? I can fuel you with one of these...


----------



## EltonFrog (19 Feb 2016)

User said:


> Steal one



No, I will hire one, I might even buy one, though I don't need another bike.


----------



## mustang1 (20 Feb 2016)

CarlP said:


> I got a place, I haven't got a Brompton.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (21 Feb 2016)

CarlP said:


> I got a place, I haven't got a Brompton.


Why choose to deprive a legit Brompton owner of a place?


----------



## shouldbeinbed (21 Feb 2016)

User said:


> Does it really matter? The experience might inspire him to get one. He might even finish first and win one.


Not really, a question borne of curiosity not accusation.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (21 Feb 2016)

I used legit for brevity. Maybe established Brompton owner would have better conveyed it.


----------



## srw (21 Feb 2016)

Or this one?


----------



## srw (21 Feb 2016)

User said:


> Who else is in?



*looks around nervously to make sure Mrs W isn't watching*

I snuck a look at my work email today, to reduce the amount of crap I'll be faced with tomorrow morning. I had no email from BWC. Which either means it's stuck in a spam box somewhere, or else I didn't properly register. I'll need to phone them tomorrow.


----------



## srw (21 Feb 2016)

User said:


> You could try www.prudentialridelondon.co.uk/brompton/pay/ and signing in with any/all email addresses you have.





> Unfortunately we can't find your details on our system. Please click the back button to try again.



Four times.

So if I did manage to sign up successfully I didn't get in.

Placeholder for appropriately miserable picture.


----------

